# Gingers Angels May 27th Benefit Gathering/Tourney Sargent Texas



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Here's the revised entry form for the tourney/gathering! This is knot just a touney, it's more of an excuse to come hang in Sargent, go to the Beach, fish on the docks at night, take a bote ride up the creek to the plantation (12 miles), catch 30" trout on the south shoreline, mid bay reefs or out of a yak around old Brown Cedar Cut if you can get away from the pesky reds! lol

If the surf is right we'll be in it on the other side of Brown Cedar!

Just a fun weekend, and bring the kids! There'll be plenty of adult supervision during the day if you want to go fish! We'll have a 24' pool set up and a large hot tub!

I have a 12' Allweld with a 15 horse (Spoonbill Special) that needs to be ran also, if anyone has responsible teenagers willing to do so! 

Here's a link to download the form for the tourney! (click the Orange Download button and then the blue hyperlink "Download the file now")
http://www.savefile.com/files/1177104


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Bronze-Arm Tribe*

They're bringing some friends to the party.

At least that's what my 8 year olds Duel Master card said.

My clan it tow. I am going to also help running Kayakers out.
Surf will have no pressure compared to Galv and the first gut is 4-5 ft deep.
You can cast from the beach. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Iike it, We'e in !!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Here's the map!

A neighbor said he caught 9 trout in the creek last night between midnight and 2 AM! Two of 'em were 22"

The blue crabs are thick in the creek also! I've got plenty of traps for anyone that wants some!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Steve, where do we mail the entry money?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Please make checks payable to *GINGER JARNAGIN* and mail to

Lorraine Hamilton​ c/o National Foundation of Transplants​ 11659 Jones Road, PMB #217​ Houston TX 77070

 Otherwise, if payable to NFT, if will go into the Universal Fund, and won't be specified for Ginger (new law/rule as of 5/31/06)

Thanks!
​


​


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

We need everyone to post up that plan on either:

*A*. Entering the tournament
*B*. Coming to hang out Saturday and buy a BBQ dinner

Trying to get a head count in order to plan food properly

We can't stress enough that you don't need to be in the Tournament in order to come down and have some fun.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Im in for the tourney and for the food.

Harbormaster. I would like to "stock up" on some crabs. What kind of bait should I bring down for the traps?


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

:bounce: Biggie and I are in for Plan A and B :bounce: 

is there a C????? :tongue:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.

I am especially looking forward to the *"Original Sargent Crick Dunking Booth"* when Mont is up on the chair. I'll buy as many chances as it takes. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

We get to dunk Mont......SWEET!

Man this thing is going to be fun.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> We get to dunk Mont......SWEET!
> 
> Man this thing is going to be fun.


this outta be interesting and even more entertaining than webmaster tipping!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I will be there for plans A and B.

Hoo hoo! This is the first I've heard about dunking Mont. I'll be sure to bring my camera!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Backlasher and I will be there for plans A and B.
> 
> Hoo hoo! This is the first I've heard about dunking Mont. I'll be sure to bring my camera!


 I'll buy all the film you can use Mrs. B! And I'll have them developed this time!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I'll buy all the film you can use Mrs. B! And I'll have them developed this time!


You're off the hook. My camera doesn't use film! :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> You're off the hook. My camera doesn't use film! :rotfl:


 I know! :rotfl:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Just keep LOTS of AA batteries on hand for the event! I might run out.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I wont be able to attend on Saturday cause I have to be at a funeral oops I mean a wedding 
But should be there on Sunday for the tourney ,my wife said she wanted to go so maybe while Im out fishing someone can entertain her and the bambino


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I thought the tournament was on SATURDAY?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Angel, the tourney is Saturday.

Count me in for A and B,


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Pat P said:


> We need everyone to post up that plan on either:
> 
> *A*. Entering the tournament
> *B*. Coming to hang out Saturday and buy a BBQ dinner
> ...


I'M IN FOR B NOT SURE ABOUT A YET.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Team "Whos your Daddy " is in for A&B.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sargent will be the "happenin place"*

We will be sure to drop by and make a donation Saturday. I am looking forward to seeing a bunch of 2Coolers that I follow online. There will be a lot going on in Sargent that weekend. I'm not sure what the locals will think of this onslaught of dreaded weekenders!:birthday2


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I need a partner with a boat and a few honey holes! Spout is gonna be mooching a deer hunt. Melon was helping with the food. Haaaaalp! Offshore inshore it don't matter. I have any and every kind of tackle you can imagine from fly reels to 80w Penns and Shimanos. plenty of gas money too.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i may be coming with my little ones in tow. however, will 7 & 9 yr old girls have much to do? they like to fish and crab, is plenty of access close? can't round up a team or a sitter so the boat's staying home.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Dock*



boat_money said:


> i may be coming with my little ones in tow. however, will 7 & 9 yr old girls have much to do? they like to fish and crab, is plenty of access close? can't round up a team or a sitter so the boat's staying home.


The kids can check crab traps all day or throw out lines with some neck meat. Fishing may be difficult in the creek during the day with all the boats that run up and down.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

boat_money said:


> i may be coming with my little ones in tow. however, will 7 & 9 yr old girls have much to do? they like to fish and crab, is plenty of access close? can't round up a team or a sitter so the boat's staying home.


Bring those kiddos...lots of kids will be there and alot of adult supervision. Besides you can ask J bout the sitter...he knows one! :slimer:


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

ok now I feel silly 
well I guess I cant make it to this one 
but Im pretty sure I can make a donation


----------



## "Speck Dr." (May 4, 2006)

I think that I may be able to be there for the Bar-b-q. I sure would like to meet some of you fine folks.

Thanks


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> The kids can check crab traps all day


isn't that how you got outta the round up and almost lost a finger?


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

disgusted said:


> I need a partner with a boat and a few honey holes! Spout is gonna be mooching a deer hunt. Melon was helping with the food. Haaaaalp! Offshore inshore it don't matter. I have any and every kind of tackle you can imagine from fly reels to 80w Penns and Shimanos. plenty of gas money too.


I was thinkining of fishing the tournament. But, my usual fishing partners all had prior plans and the wife will be watching the baby. So, I am need of a partner. I have the boat, but am lacking on the honey holes in the area. But I can potlick with the best of them.....lol

I have a house and keep my boat at Rivers End, a short boat ride from Sargent. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.

Oh, put me down for A) fishing the tournament & B) better half joining later.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

ANGEL said:


> ok now I feel silly
> well I guess I cant make it to this one
> but Im pretty sure I can make a donation


 Angel, you HAVE to come down! You're part of the crew! :smile:

If you cant make it satry, then come down Sunday! We plan on doing a fish fry for lunch!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i may be coming with my little ones in tow. however, will 7 & 9 yr old girls have much to do? they like to fish and crab, is plenty of access close? can't round up a team or a sitter so the boat's staying home.


Harbor is setting up the 24' pool, I am renting a house with a pool. Beach is 5 minutes away. I have never seen the kids get bored down there. I am bringing a 9yr old boy and 11 yr old girl.

Someone get Disgusted on a bote! Like he said inshore/offshore, doesn't matter. Though I bet he would like get offshore more right now.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> Bring those kiddos...lots of kids will be there and alot of adult supervision. Besides you can ask J bout the sitter...he knows one! :slimer:


J said, "she does'nt handle whinning too good!!!!"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

mine only whine in my house. outside or at someone else's house they are little angels. i have asked why that is, but i guess it's better than the opposite...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

boat_money said:


> mine only whine in my house. outside or at someone else's house they are little angels. i have asked why that is, but i guess it's better than the opposite...


I GOT A LITTLE ONE JUST LIKE THAT...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

alrightie then I shall be there on sundai


Harbormaster said:


> Angel, you HAVE to come down! You're part of the crew! :smile:
> 
> If you cant make it satry, then come down Sunday! We plan on doing a fish fry for lunch!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Katie and I are going to try to make it for the day on Saturday at least, but it depends on whether or not I can find a travel trailer by then. So we are definite maybes!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Well, guys and gals, I'm bummed out. We were all set, booked, house rented, dog sitter, etc ... then a last minute change with family coming into town. So we'll have to postpone till the next one. Bay Gal and I were really looking forward to putting some faces with names and meeting old friends and new.  

A special thanks to Pat P ... 

Bob


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just got off the phone with Ging and she said a group from EADS in Corpus are coming to Sargent with their botes to fish the tourney! Small world, eh!

We've got the homemade ice cream taken care of also! How 'bout that Mrs. B! You thought I forgot huh? :smile:

And a heartfelt Thanks goes out to Capt. Wayne Vinton of the Sports Radio 610 Outdoors Show!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know of any rentals available for Katie and I?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Anyone know of any rentals available for Katie and I?


 http://www.sargenttexas.com/rentals.htm

I have rented the one at the bottom of the page


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

There's one here on our Classified forum that'll sleep 8-10 folks:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=65151


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Well, guys and gals, I'm bummed out. We were all set, booked, house rented, dog sitter, etc ... then a last minute change with family coming into town. So we'll have to postpone till the next one. Bay Gal and I were really looking forward to putting some faces with names and meeting old friends and new.
> 
> A special thanks to Pat P ...
> 
> Bob


We were looking forward to having you down.

Ya'll try to make the next one! this is far from being the last one down there!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think we found a place on the water that is available. Does anyone want to share the place with Katie and I? Let me know so I can get it set up! We will rent it for a long weekend, the nights of 5/27, 5/28, and 5/29. The total is $500 for all three nights. If we can find another couple to go in for $250 for all three nights, that would be ideal. If not, we will consider individuals or couples that don't wish to stay the entire time, and just prorate.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Glad you're coming bud! Looking forward to meeting you!

I tried everything in my arsenal to get Walking Jack to come, to no avail!


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

What else do you need from me Harbor i am making a list of items we already discussed. Also i am bringing the future wife to help, she is going to be able to help all weekend.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

CptnKris said:


> What else do you need from me Harbor i am making a list of items we already discussed. Also i am bringing the future wife to help, she is going to be able to help all weekend.


Do you have a portable awning? that would be good. Also portable tables, chairs. WOOD!



> "You gonna eat your tots"


go find your own I'm freakin' starving! I didn't get to eat anything today, GOSH!


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I will see if i can't get a bunch of the cheap ones for the event i bet we could use 3 or 4 to go between the houses and in the back yard by the little building.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CptnKris said:


> What else do you need from me Harbor i am making a list of items we already discussed. Also i am bringing the future wife to help, she is going to be able to help all weekend.


 Cool! You think she can help Sophie with the homemade ice cream? I like plain vanilla, but the kids like fresh strawberries with sprinkles and nuts on theirs!


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Harbor,

Let me know if you need another large portable canopy for the event. 

I have a good heavy one. I think it is 10' X 20' or so. I will be down at my house on the San Bernard this weekend and will bring it by if you think you will have a need for it.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

*Ice Cream Lady*

I am sure she would be more than happy to help Soph's with the ice cream.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

InfamousJ,Glad to see ya back J,We missed the highjacki'n,thread stealing,and genui'n good timi'n you brought to the board.Send your reports.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got a pic of some of the Gingers Angels group at the VFW last weekend! 

The one on the far left got some aerial pics with her broom cam, but they're knot developed yet! 

That's Randy in the back, brown water Navy, VN vet, he runs the show up there!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Got a pic of some of the Gingers Angels group at the VFW last weekend!
> 
> The one on the far left got some aerial pics with her broom cam, but they're knot developed yet!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Got a pic of some of the Gingers Angels group at the VFW last weekend!
> 
> The one on the far left got some aerial pics with her broom cam, but they're knot developed yet!


Well, all I can say is she must be the witch from the North, Glinda!
















Nice bunch of ladies working hard for the benefit!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Folk/2coolers. the weather is going to be pretty dang nice. Bring those families aout and have a great time meeting greeting and Catching lots of fish. there are some BIG Girls Fishies hanging in the area right now! It's going to be 2Cool!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Where you gonna be?


waterspout said:


> Folk/2coolers. the weather is going to be pretty dang nice. Bring those families aout and have a great time meeting greeting and Catching lots of fish. there are some BIG Girls Fishies hanging in the area right now! It's going to be 2Cool!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Waiting on a calll right now. If the high fence work day shows,,,,,I gotta go amigo. If not,,,da crick!!!!!!!!!!!! to light a Spark under some guy named Sparky(spigot).LOL


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I am not going to fish the Tourney. I am going diving at Little Sister. I will just give them my money. It would be no different than me entering the tourney other than the fact that all the money will go to the benefit.

If anyone is thinking about fishing this thing, they should do it. Our company had tournament for my wifes medical bills and they raised 95k.

These are great events and I urge everyone to particaipate if possible. One day it could be you needing the help. I can tell you that from personal experience.

So come on down. Fish, eat, lie and have fun for a great cause.

PS Spigot Died. THe cause of death was a Jan/Spout combination blow which resulted in hemmoraging of the User cp. Resuscitiation was tried, but to know avail. The "Wino on the Rhino" will now be known as the "Whino that can't afford a Rhino." That is if he can find a new email addy.











waterspout said:


> Waiting on a calll right now. If the high fence work day shows,,,,,I gotta go amigo. If not,,,da crick!!!!!!!!!!!! to light a Spark under some guy named Sparky(spigot).LOL


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Harbor...did you get my message?? Let me know if you want a pair of Women's polorized Raybans and a pair of Men's polorized Raybans for door prizes...???


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Wad'n .....just got off the phone with Harbor...we are still gathering items for raffles/auctions so bring what ya got please....thanks..

Robs and I will be there Wed. to start setting up....

His puter don't always work...even when he does check it......lol


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> Wad'n .....just got off the phone with Harbor...we are still gathering items for raffles/auctions so bring what ya got please....thanks..
> 
> Robs and I will be there Wed. to start setting up....
> 
> His puter don't always work...even when he does check it......lol


LOL...left a message on his fone...guess that one doesn't work when he cks it either...:slimer:

Thanks for the response Chief....lookin forward to seeing ya'll down there. I'll bring the sunglasses. Cool glasses...I might add. Ya'll use em for however you see fit...just want to see some $ going to this wonderful cause.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I dont have a puter till I get home! We cant have inet access at the crick, cause everytime somebody uses the pay phone at Linda's, we get disconnected! Last party line in Texas! 

Heck yeah JW! Bring 'em!

Yesterday a guy pulls up asks me if this is where the tournament is going to be and if we're going to have door prizes/raffle items. 

I told him yes and he carries up a new fish fryer kit, 48 qt. Igloo and 4 Columbia type shirts! I asked him for a card so Ginger could sent him a thank you and he said not necessary! Said he saw the ad for the tourney in the Sargent News!

Thank You Scott! 

Again, the creek is full of sand trout! The specks have been spotty this spring! Plenty of crabs!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Yesterday a guy pulls up asks me if this is where the tournament is going to be and if we're going to have door prizes/raffle items.
> 
> I told him yes and he carries up a new fish fryer kit, 48 qt. Igloo and 4 Columbia type shirts! I asked him for a card so Ginger could sent him a thank you and he said not necessary! Said he saw the ad for the tourney in the Sargent News!
> 
> Thank You Scott!


Now that is 2cool!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am really looking forward to this, and can't wait to get down there. My oldest graduates Friday night or I would be there early. It's for a good cause with good folks putting it on. I wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Everything is looking good!*

Several plans are all set for a great weekend.
I hope the weather gods are looking out for us.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> I am really looking forward to this, and can't wait to get down there. My oldest graduates Friday night or I would be there early. It's for a good cause with good folks putting it on. I wouldn't miss it for the world.


 Thanks bro! It'll be fun I promise!

DIncster, we're tight, but I'm taking biggest trout, period! And stay out of my holes! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Update: Robowader will also be part of the dunking booth line up. Rocks instead of softballs will sold at premium.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Update: Robowader will also be part of the dunking booth line up. Rocks instead of softballs will sold at premium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anybody have a guestimate on how many peoples might be there on Saturday???????? 

Seems there's this ice tea drinker wearing orange...that wants to know if I'm bringing the cookies like at the Crab Trap Cleanup.:slimer:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Hard to say... but we are planing on having enough food for 100 plus....many locals will be there...








Steve put it in the local paper and word and flyers are out.....
Signs are painted and drying now and will go up Wed......Cajun Dirty Rice Mix is cooking as we speak.....Bring dem cookies fer sure....awesome munchies....









Its a party in tha making...







I hear Sparky the fire dog(in costume) is gonna show up for kids games....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> Does anybody have a guestimate on how many peoples might be there on Saturday????????
> 
> Seems there's this ice tea drinker wearing orange...that wants to know if I'm bringing the cookies like at the Crab Trap Cleanup.:slimer:


I'm gonna makes a igloo full of SWEET TEA! LOL

Your cookies are the best I've ever tasted!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hope Badhabit is showing. He can for shure give us some pointers on cooking BBQ! LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

BH is gonna be at T-bend this weekend...and wait till I show this to Robs







....Pointers Huh?????lol...

I rounded up some Mesquite and a double propane breakfast grill....
Ya want some Venison pan sausage to go with yer flap-jacks.....oh Great Orange One









I'm bringing Lipton Instant w/lemon......


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> ... We've got the homemade ice cream taken care of also! How 'bout that Mrs. B! You thought I forgot huh? :smile:
> ...


BLESS YOU, you old scallawag! I'll have a heaping helping of that ice cream smack on top of Rob's rum cake (aka "stumble cake", aka "makes my lips numb cake").

This is going to be one hum-dinger of an event. Whoooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm bringing some hickory also Chief. Think a 1/8 of a cord will do? And yea I'll eat flap jacks and venison.And what they don't eat I'll stuff it in. LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> I hear Sparky the fire dog(in costume) is gonna show up for kids games....


 Looking forward to seeing the little razor toothed rodent again! Be good for tha kids too!

I'm taking Chuck to the groomer this morning to have one of them Mohawks installed like Reggie's! Chuck wants his ear pierced also! 

Looks like it's coming together boys, thanks to ya'll!

We better catch some fish for the fish fry Sunday, I only have 1 bag left in the freezer!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> We better catch some fish for the fish fry Sunday, I only have 1 bag left in the freezer!


I will bring several bags of fish when I come Friday nite...Otay!
you want red or sheephead fillet...LOL
j/jk nothing but trout for Ginger..:wink:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Harbor...the "Sparky" thats coming to entertain the kids is over 6' tall....in real costume....Hes the same Big Dog that helped to teach Fire prevention and Home safety to school kids for many years.....Hes thinking sack races and a few other kids games..


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

With any luck, we will have some Grouper and AJ. Maybe even some Lobster. I just hope Kirby gets my buddies boat fixed in time.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

J said Chief was gonna let him do something, I told J it surely was'nt cooking.
So, I guess J is dawning the costume!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

No way J is wearing my costume...Its too big of a Chick-Magnet....


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Harbormaster,

I have some black fin tuna in the freezer that can be yours if you want it. I can bring it by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Spigot (Apr 26, 2006)

Translation:I really want to come to this event. However, Circumstances with my free hunt obligations may prevent me from attending. I am going to have to get Spigot back for translating my Spigonese into a readable form of english.











waterspout said:


> Waiting on a calll right now. If the high fence work day shows,,,,,I gotta go amigo. If not,,,da crick!!!!!!!!!!!! to light a Spark under some guy named Sparky(spigot).LOL


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You guys going to do a roll call and/or a final list of auction items/raffle stuff?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Just talked to Harbor....Roll call tomorrow....More items coming in as we speak....
Some for a silent auction...some live...A raffle or 2
Maybe we can post a list Fri....for absentee bidders as we catalog and sort.....

Thanks Jan......

Heres a couple of items...

An orginal 1853 Boston Mass. 5.00 Bank Note (Nautical Theme) Sailor & Ships....with a small print of Boston Harbor.....Matted and framed...

2 large Hand-Croschead Robin Hood and Maid Marion Dolls....From Gingers Mom....outstanding...

More coming.......

The POCO LODGE fishing trip that is in the classifieds is still open for bids till then....


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

To add to the list:

The doctors that I work for have so graciously donated their professional fees to give 2 free eye exams @ my Willowbrook location and 2 free eye exams @ my Cypresswood location. This will also include 35% off any frame and 20% off lenses if needed after the exam. 

This is in addition to the Polorized Raybans. 

I want this wonderful lady Ginger to know that there are sooooo many people in her corner and that I would do whatever is in my power to help out, even if it seems small. With all of our help, she WILL beat this thing, and let me tell ya.....one day, this lady will be able to give back to someone else in need and know that she IS a survivor! 

My prayers are w/ her and everyone else working so diligently aka "Gingers soldiers"

Darla


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

*Roll Call for Sargent Memorial Weekend*

Thanks guys! I'll be picking up some more items today and heading down this afternoon! We're simply in awe at the outpouring of pure heart!

Thank You!

I'll start the roll call!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Havens*

John Havens just donated a trip also.

Thanks John, You have always been generous.

It will be a 1 day guided trip fishing for trophy trout, either Sabine or Calcasieu and must be taken between December 2006 and March 2007.

More details on how we will offer the trip upcoming.'
Probably an auction.


----------



## procastinator (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not a regular poster, but am a regular reader. Sounded like a good time and for a good cause so wife and myself found a place to stay down the road from ya'll and would like to come and mingle. Will be bringing kayaks down but don't know if entering tourny will be option with all the memorial day boat traffic buzzing in and out of the creek. Don't care to get runover. See ya'll down there.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Better late than never. LOL*

There will also be a boat or two running people back into the bay for Kayaks.
I hope my info is correct so definitely bring your yak.

You can also lauch at the cut shoot across and be in some areas most people can't go. Great redfish on top area.

So bring your yak's.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Resident doctor will be on staff.*

Also heard our doctor will be on staff so.
That will be handy. I really hope knott. LOL
It's definitely knott her first rodeo.

But she's a really great person also.

So bring the kids, bring the yaks, bring ya self.

Something tells me I'll be back with more info.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Grayfish and I are teaming up to offer a website for the auction. This item is a static website with up to 5 pages. It will include concept and graphics development, content editing, coding, and assistance choosing a publishing service.
> 
> Please let me know if this is something you guys want to include.


 WOW! A huge thanks to both of you!

SC, Inc, J......... I think this would be a great auction item in the classifieds.....Run it through Monday?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Set it up.*

Thanks FC.

That's a great donation for a great cause.
Set it up Dux.

So we have 
Poco Loco trip.
Spotted Ape trip
Havens trip 
A hog/ coyote trip.
A 8 man dove hunt
I heard a rumor of another Hawg hunt.
Oh, first but not least Shupe and Laguna Rods gave a trip.

Thanks to Mont for giving us a place to put this together.
Even more fun will be hangin at Harbor's for 3 days.
Having a brew and relaxing.
Thanking God above for friends and good times.

Thank you lord for giving us a great weekend with good friends.
And new friends. For a young lady that got dealt a tough hand and 
stares it in the face. I thank God for showing me the energy of these: Ginger's Angels. I have been blessed with a loving wife and son.
Hope to see a few of you this weekend.

This is a great rally. Thanks....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there. Can't wait to see everyone again, and for a great cause! Are people going to be there on Friday also, or just Saturday. Katie and I are thinking about driving down on Friday.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'll be there. Can't wait to see everyone again, and for a great cause! Are people going to be there on Friday also, or just Saturday. Katie and I are thinking about driving down on Friday.


 Chief Charlie, Lioness and Harbor are already there. Lots of folks getting in Friday afternoon and on into the evening. I'm leaving in the morning and should take about six hrs.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Chief Charlie,

Be sure to save that spot right next to you and Robs for our camper. We'll be there on Friday (maybe around noon). And we'll be bringing a few small items to donate for auction/raffle/whatever.

It sounds like things are beginning to come together quite well. We're looking forward to it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Wow, things are coming together quick, my head is spinning. What to do with all this great stuff!!! Thanks yall.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I got y'all some more door prizes or whatever you decide to do with them Harbor. Can ya tell which color I like. LOL I had a new secret Paul Brown Bait but some old guy down at the Crick snagged it from me. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

A couple raffle and auction items have been added to the classifieds page. Get over there and check them out.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66892

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66893

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66894

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66895


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Chief Charlie, Lioness and Harbor are already there. Lots of folks getting in Friday afternoon and on into the evening. I'm leaving in the morning and should take about six hrs.


We'll probably leave north Houston in the very early afternoon, and see y'all late afternoon or early evening then!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster wanted to just FYI people that they may want to fill boats up or whatever in Htown or Bucees on 35. Texaco down there does have gas but also a higher price (he didn't tell me the price and the phone connection was bad).


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

It Was 2.99 At Texaco Down There Last Weekend.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat cheated, He left already!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Donation*

Chef Jeff's Gourmet On The Go! would like to donate a catered dinner party for 8 to the auction. Will deliver within 75 miles of Kingwood, Tx, outside that range would need to make arrangements for delivery. I will send a copy of our menu to HM for y'all to see.

The dinner will include:

choice of 2 appetizers (except where noted)

salad

main course

2 sides

dessert or a cheese platter

tea &/or soft drinks. (we aren't licensed to serve alcohol).

Hope this will in some small way help Ginger as she battles onward.

Thanks,

Donna & Jeff Towle
Chef Jeff's Gourmet On The Go!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Donation Menu*

*Cold Appetizers*​ ​ *Jumbo Shrimp Cocktail Platter*​ _Served with traditional cocktail sauce and_​ _Louisiana__ Remoulade_​ ​ *Domestic and Imported Cheese and Cracker Platter*​ _Includes Camembert, Brie with Raspberry,_​ _Apricot or Pear Preserves, English Stilton, Jarlsberg, Cheddar & Asiago_​ ​ *Seasonal Raw Vegetable Platter*​ _Served with garlic-herb dip_​ 
*Herb Smoked Crostini with Sun dried Tomato & Basil, Garlic and Onion Spreads*​ * 
Thai Spiced Grilled Beef Roll ups*​ _Marinated Flank steak wrapped around_​ _Sweet & Spicy Pickled Asian Cucumber Spears _​ ​ ​ *Hot Appetizers*​ ​ *Shrimp Skewers *_(2 shrimp per skewer)_​ _Jumbo grilled shrimp marinated in a Chili Cilantro Lime Sauce

_​ *Thai Grilled Chicken Satays with peanut sauce

*​ *Assorted Mini Quiche*​ ​ ​ *A *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Pork Tenderloin in Bourbon Mustard Sauce*​ *Sautéed Green Beans*​ *Garlic Mashed Potatoes*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ *B *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Parmesan Crusted Chicken Breast*​ *Angel Hair Pasta w/ Garlic & Olive Oil*​ *Grilled Balsamic Vegetables*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ *C *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Chicken **Marsala*​ *Angel Hair Pasta w/ Garlic & Olive Oil*​ *Roasted Balsamic Brussels Sprouts*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *D *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Chicken Florentine*​ *Bowtie Pasta w/ Garlic & Olive Oil*​ *Sautéed Green Beans*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ *E *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Grilled Cilantro Lime Shrimp*​ *Rice Pilaf*​ *Roasted Asparagus*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ ​ *F *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Grilled Salmon in Lemon-Dill Sauce*​ *Rice Pilaf*​ *Sautéed Spinach w/ Garlic & Oil*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ *G *​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Mixed Field Greens *​ *Baked Catfish, Flounder or Tilapia*​ *Garlic Cheddar Mashed Potatoes*​ *Sautéed Green Beans w/ Garlic & Oil*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ ​ *H *​ ​ *Mini Chipolte Chicken Tacos*​ *Tortilla Soup*​ *Pechuga Delicioso*​ _Marinated, Grilled Chicken breast topped with Monterey Jack Cheese _​ _on a bed of Sautéed Onions, Peppers & Mushrooms_​ *Spanish Rice *​ *Sautéed Spinach w/ Garlic & Oil*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ *I*​ ​ *2 Hot or Cold Appetizers*​ *Asian Stir-Fry*​ *(Beef, Chicken, Pork or Shrimp) *​ *Fried Rice*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *J*​ ​ *Pork Dumplings or Thai Spiced Beef Rolls*​ *Asian Glazed Smoked Pork Ribs *​ *Sautéed Spinach w/Garlic *​ *Fried Rice *​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter*​ ​ ​ ​ *K *​ ​ *Shrimp, Mango & Jicama Salad or*​ *Hot Pepper Shrimp & Mixed Field Greens *​ *Jamaican Jerk Chicken or Pork*​ *Vegetable Rundown*​ _Caribbean style Mixed Vegetables_​ *Sautéed Chayote w/ Garlic & Oil*​ *Dessert or Cheese Platter

*​ ​ ​ *Desserts*​ ​ ​ *Mini Pastries*​ _Custard filled Éclairs, Petit fours, Cream puffs, Tartlets & Napoleons_​ ​ ​ *Gourmet Banana Pudding*​ ​ *Gourmet Bread Pudding*
​ *Carrot Cake*

*Donna's **Old World** Cheesecake*

*Sweet Potato Praline Cheesecake

*​ *Toasted Coconut Cake*​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Wow!*

That is awesome Jeff!



Brew said:


> Chef Jeff's Gourmet On The Go! would like to donate a catered dinner party for 8 to the auction. Will deliver within 75 miles of Kingwood, Tx, outside that range would need to make arrangements for delivery. I will send a copy of our menu to HM for y'all to see.
> 
> The dinner will include:
> 
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont created a seperate forum for all the Ginger's Angels items up for auction and raffle.

Please visit it here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga donated a very nice ship and keyboard. The detail on the model ship is incredible. It comes with a stand and insignia.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll offer a custom built baitcast trout/red rod. I'll build it on a Rainshadow IP844 RX-7 popping blank, 8-17lb line/1/4-3/4 oz lure. I won't build it until the winner contacts me w/ color preferences, etc. I don't try to sell my stuff, but do get $250-300 when I do. Here's some sample pics. Jerry


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful! Thanks a bunch Jerry!! Harbormaster and the Chief will be deciding what to do with this donation soon. They are all overwhelmed at the generosity of those that have donated and helped out. Evryone is much appreciated.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga, thank you also for the donations. That ship looks amazing. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Everyone, remember the entry form on the first post... 5am start from anywhere. If you are holding back about fishing Sargent only you CAN go anywhere you want and then show up by 4pm for the weigh-in. Do not feel like you have to learn the Sargent system.

If you're on big fish anywhere on the coast and think you can organize it correctly, by all means go for it. bragging rights go with this tourney win. LOL

J


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I hope that yall have a safe and bountiful weekend, may all you entrants have the best of luck. harbor sorry that I wont be able to make it face just will not cooperate. jim. Tight lines to all of yall.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

LOADIN' THE TRUCK! Be there bout daylight sat!

Gonna bring my crew Kieth "The Big Ugly Slayer" Johnney "The Knife" and Raven Marie "The BOSS Lady"

Jazzed 2 meet more of our cool friends and a cool Lady-Ginger! God Bless!

SWAMP and CREW!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Dang it, I wanna be there now, I know they are partying without me....lol


----------

